# Seagulls on the river



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Anyone else notice flocks of seagulls in spots on the rivers around here? There are often a bunch around the Olentangy where 270/315 merge. What are they doing? In my mind, flocks of birds like that mean they are finding food and if they are, there may be fishing doing the same thing...dunno...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

birds = food = feeding fish!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Migratory birds, they are all over the GMR in Dayton right now and a few are around all season, Like geese. 
I might add that youll see even more birds on the rivers now that most of the ponds/stillwaters are freezing up.
When rivers go up and down like they have been doing, brings lots of food to the shallow flats that were recently fooded, just like bringing carp in durring the summer, for food.
Salmonid


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Saw 'em too! I got stuck in traffic on 315N to 270E. I need to find a way down there to cast...and stay warm...BRRRRRRR!


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

BobcatAngler said:


> Saw 'em too! I got stuck in traffic on 315N to 270E. I need to find a way down there to cast...and stay warm...BRRRRRRR!


Me too, but not right now! 0 deg. windchill...yikes!

If you played it right though, you could either hook a fish or a gull. Either one might be a good fight ala that chicken fishing post...

(freak some people out at that 315/270 section to see a "tethered" gull flapping along next to the bridge!)


----------



## BobcatAngler (Jul 28, 2006)

Mojohook said:


> Me too, but not right now! 0 deg. windchill...yikes!
> 
> If you played it right though, you could either hook a fish or a gull. Either one might be a good fight ala that chicken fishing post...
> 
> (freak some people out at that 315/270 section to see a "tethered" gull flapping along next to the bridge!)


LOL! You know it's funny, but the first time I went fishing out on the tangy I accidentally caught a duck! He tried to fly away but the hook had set itself. It scared the bejesis out of me! I ended up having to reel him in and took the hook out.


----------

